# PM threats?



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

So whats the logic behind threatening internet strangers with GBH via PM.

Recieved a few, always thought they are great lols. I mean what they gonna do, dematerialise into a photon stream be routed around the planet through who knows how many servers jump through yr monitor and punch you in the nose????

Just curious.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> GBH .


??? You and your acronyms.. :? That could mean Gary Busey Hair????


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

State cop charge - Grievious Bodily Harm.

Also a street code for a nasty narcotic going around the rave scene.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

OR.....


----------



## Mario Fernandez (Jun 21, 2008)

Peter you must rubbed some people the wrong way. I would Ignore them or if you have some concerns report them to the mods.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Grievious Bodily Harm.
> 
> .


 
No Fn' way Pete...someone wants to do that to you?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I recently received a few LOL


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

That could one of my many fans.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Timothy Stacy said:


> I recently received a few LOL


 
I did not PM you :-$

[-X


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

doug zaga said:


> or.....


 peter


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Peter you must rubbed some people the wrong way. I would Ignore them or if you have some concerns report them to the mods.


 Report them??? are you nuts, I reply my home address.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> I did not PM you :-$
> 
> [-X


LOL, no wasn't you! I wouldn't expect that out of you


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Peter you must rubbed some people the wrong way. I would Ignore them or if you have some concerns report them to the mods.


That's no fun at all. When you get shit like that, get totally UNHINGED and throw every damn insult you can think of right back at them including insulting their whole family.:grin:


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> OR.....





Lee H Sternberg said:


> peter


THat was Pete's Metro look after a night in the pub and then a half hour in the suit...the GBH look =D>


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That's no fun at all. When you get shit like that, get totally UNHINGED and throw every damn insult you can think of right back at them including insulting their whole family.:grin:


Problem is that some people are so dumb they don't know they are being insulted! Nor can you get to them when they think so highly of themselves and leave so many openings to rip into them! At some point it's pointless cause they just don't get it!


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Doug Zaga said:


> OR.....


 Go to the 'faces of meth' page if yr into that look.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

That is GHB Pete.. (the rave drug thing)... if they threaten you with that, and you are drinking, you better clench...

I used to take that stuff all the time when I used to work out alot, it was a popular supplement back then...before people found out it could be used for drunken date rape...

anyone threaten you with BFT ?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> That's no fun at all. When you get shit like that, get totally UNHINGED and throw every damn insult you can think of right back at them including insulting their whole family.:grin:



Lee, Lee, Lee, you dont get it, that sort of childish behaviour would only discourage them from posting.....you should know better.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

People dont get that written threats are a free ticket legally for a preemptive strike.

just decoys I dont have to pay to get drunk first, advance forward brethren.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> People dont get that written threats are a free ticket legally for a preemptive strike.
> 
> Free decoys advance forward.


Chuckle chuckle


----------



## Brian McQuain (Oct 21, 2009)

How many more threats via PM you get since the start of this thread?


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> People dont get that written threats are a free ticket legally for a preemptive strike.
> 
> just decoys I dont have to pay to get drunk first, advance forward brethren.


Stand Your Ground in Aussie Land???


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Mario Fernandez said:


> Peter you must rubbed some people the wrong way. I would Ignore them or if you have some concerns report them to the mods.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Brian McQuain said:


> How many more threats via PM you get since the start of this thread?



Sorry cant keep up with replies on PM since start of this thread.


----------



## jim stevens (Jan 30, 2012)

I didn't know it was legal to PM threats, there are (were?) some who deserved them. Not Peter, by the way. Anyone who goes to the bar to pick up decoys is OK by Missouri standards. I'd almost bet I could go to a ******* bar here and get some drunk cowboy to put on a sleeve and let my dog bite him.


----------



## Doug Zaga (Mar 28, 2010)

I would bet my paycheck that the Mods have access to PM's...


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Doug Zaga said:


> I would bet my paycheck that the Mods have access to PM's...


I'm sure Peter gets bodily harm threats from the Mods too.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Doug Zaga said:


> Stand Your Ground in Aussie Land???


 Hes gonna fall back to the Brisbane line.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Christopher Jones said:


> Hes gonna fall back to the Brisbane line.


Interesting piece of history that, we actually implemented a scorched earth policy, people burnt their own houses down, killed livestock and left nothing but ashes for the advancing japanese army!!!!

nearly as crazy as 'duck and cover' policy in the states, scary at the time, seems silly now.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

If anyone has received threats of physical harm, in a private message, on this forum, please forward them to one of the moderators. While we can not prevent anyone from such a cowardly act, we can ensure they don't use the workings of this forum to commit those cowardly acts. 

DFrost


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Back off mods, This is MY project......You got no right.


Please clarify when PM'ing me all if you are offering me GBH or GHB, confusing.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> Back off mods, This is MY project......You got no right.
> 
> 
> .


No. and - Yes we do.

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

David - I'm sure you've heard the Toby Keith country song "I Love This Bar". When I hear that song I can't help but to think of WDF.:-D


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

David Frost said:


> If anyone has received threats of physical harm, in a private message, on this forum, please forward them to one of the moderators. While we can not prevent anyone from such a cowardly act, we can ensure they don't use the workings of this forum to commit those cowardly acts.
> 
> DFrost


Absolutely agree


----------



## kerry engels (Nov 7, 2010)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> David - I'm sure you've heard the Toby Keith country song "I Love This Bar". When I hear that song I can't help but to think of WDF.:-D


 
Nice analogy! I get some funny visuals pondering that. :-D


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

On a side note, a friend I am fully prepared to go to war for is a cop in my small town, she lives on property and is catching threats from some true bad asses, cops here cannot react to a verbal threat to themselves, its considered part of the job.

My question to LEO's here is how do you deal with that on a personal and professional level. Its hard to not know how to help.

Was gonna report it to the higher level cops but dont want to meddle,, but then if sumthin did happen I would regret it. 

Any advice appreciated, even through PM.

.Cheers


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> On a side note, a friend I am fully prepared to go to war for is a cop in my small town, she lives on property and is catching threats from some true bad asses, cops here cannot react to a verbal threat to themselves, its considered part of the job.
> 
> My question to LEO's here is how do you deal with that on a personal and professional level. Its hard to not know how to help.
> 
> ...


Holy crap, Peter. You are off topic on your own thread. Kiss ass!\\/


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

kerry engels said:


> Nice analogy! I get some funny visuals pondering that. :-D


Yeah, you sure wouldn't have to change many words to make it our theme song!:smile:


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Taking yr advice Lee about only talkin crap on the threads I start - and not on others threads, good call you made.

BTW I wont moan to the mods about any crap, threats, OT on my own threads. 

Good deal I think.


----------



## Eric Read (Aug 14, 2006)

Doug Zaga said:


> OR.....


Except that's not GBH, that's NNH

This is GBH


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Peter Cavallaro said:


> My question to LEO's here is how do you deal with that on a personal and professional level. Its hard to not know how to help.


 In Florida threats on a public official will catch you a felony. I've been successful more than once on that one.

That, or whisper in their ear that you got something waiting for them if they decide to come by the house....oh and did I mention the canal out back full of gators.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Eric Read said:


> Except that's not GBH, that's NNH


I can't even imagine what NNH stands for but, I guess I'd be lying if I said at least something didn't come to mind. So what is it?


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Howard Knauf said:


> In Florida threats on a public official will catch you a felony. I've been successful more than once on that one.
> 
> That, or whisper in their ear that you got something waiting for them if they decide to come by the house....oh and did I mention the canal out back full of gators.



We have stupid equal force laws so you cant even hit someone with a baseball bat unless they hit you first, then you can only restrain them at best.

Cops just gotta take verbals without reaction.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> I can't even imagine what NNH stands for but, I guess I'd be lying if I said at least something didn't come to mind. So what is it?


Nick Nolte Hair.......

cracked me up :0


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Sally Crunkleton said:


> Nick Nolte Hair.......
> 
> cracked me up :0


uh, HA!! Yeah, I was way off base with that one.


----------



## Sally Crunkleton (Jan 13, 2012)

Nicole Stark said:


> uh, HA!! Yeah, I was way off base with that one.


I can only imagine what you imagined!


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Connie Sutherland said:


> Absolutely agree



Me makes three! It's a cur act!


----------



## Randy Allen (Apr 18, 2008)

If your really going to help your friend out, don't talk about it on the open forum for crying out loud!

I hear Australia is a mighty big place, I imagine just about anyone could get lost and never be seen again.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Randy Allen said:


> I hear Australia is a mighty big place, I imagine just about anyone could get lost and never be seen again.


----------



## Peter Cavallaro (Dec 1, 2010)

Randy Allen said:


> If your really going to help your friend out, don't talk about it on the open forum for crying out loud!
> 
> I hear Australia is a mighty big place, I imagine just about anyone could get lost and never be seen again.


 Yeah what was I thinking, history speaks for itself, only a complete retard would threaten a cop in this state.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've heard that the "Road Warrior" movies are fact!  8-[ :-D:wink:


----------

